# Dealing with a dealer question 1 - Habitation Check



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Thought I would split our questions into easy to answer segments:

As part of the agreement a habitation check was to be carried out.

What does the report look like and what does it cover?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi it covers a multitude of sins!

You can download a copy here at the bottom of the page

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/annualcheck.shtml

Peter


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice one Peter and not an ad in site.
what a gent

dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Nice one Peter and not an ad in site.
> what a gent
> 
> dave p


Now as if I would do a thing like that Dave, I only answer questions and queries every time me old sunshine

Peter


----------

